# Nguyên tắc giúp bạn giảm tại nhà hiệu quả



## bobodinh (19/10/21)

Nguyên tắc giúp bạn giảm tại nhà hiệu quả Kiểm soát lượng ăn, theo dõi lượng calo nạp vào và lượng calo đã tiêu thụ, kế hoạch tập luyện là giá cân phân tích 3 số lẻnhững nguyên tắc cơ bản để bạn giảm cân hiệu quả. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Kiểm soát lượng ăn Rất nhiều người dù chọn đúng những loại thức ăn cần thiết cho việc giảm cân nhưng cân nặng của họ vẫn trong tình trạng “dậm chân tại chỗ”. Nguyên nhân của Cân phân tích điện tử điều này là bởi họ ăn quá nhiều những thức ăn này. Một lỗi chung trong việc giảm cân mà rất nhiều người gặp phải là không “kìm lòng” trước những thực phẩm giàu chất hữu cơ và dễ hấp thụ đối với cơ thể. Lườn gà, quả hạnh, các bữa ăn nhẹ… (không phải đồ ăn vặt) là những thực phẩm rất tốt cho cơ thể. Tuy nhiên, bạn đừng bất ngờ nếu thấy cân nặng của mình lên “vù vù”. Lý do là vì bạn đã ăn chúng quá nhiều. 2. Theo dõi lượng calo Một số chương trình giảm cân quảng cáo rằng việc theo dõi lượng calo là điều không cần thiết. Tuy nhiên, đây là điều không chính xác. Hầu hết các chế độ ăn kiêng đều là những thay đổi nhằm làm hao hụt lượng calo. Đo lượng calo dường như một công việc tiêu tốn nhiều thời gian. Tuy nhiên, với sự phát triển của các ứng dụng trên điện thoại hay các trang Web 7 thì việc này sẽ trở nên dễ dàng hơn đối với nhiều người – những người quá bận rộn để liên tục “theo dấu” lượng calo của họ. Nếu bạn có smartphone, ứng dụng này sẽ mất chỉ vài giây để cài đặt. Sau khi khởi động việc đo lượng calo của mình, bạn cần biết mình sẽ tiêu hao bao nhiêu calo trong một ngày. Hầu hết mọi người có thể giảm lượng ăn vào tương đương 500 calo trong một ngày và thấy rằng mình giảm được khoảng 450g mỗi tuần. 3. Vận động nhiều hơn Đây là một điều hiển nhiên phải không? Tuy nhiên, nó không có nghĩa là bạn bắt buộc phải tập thể dục. Điều này thậm chí còn gây tác dụng ngược lại đối với một số người. Nếu bạn làm việc cật lực trong một buổi sáng, sau đó dành toàn bộ thời gian còn lại của ngày để nằm dài trên ghế, bạn sẽ “đốt cháy” một lượng calo ít hơn những người không tập thể dục và những người “vận động phi thể dục” hàng ngày. “Vận động phi thể dục” là cụm từ chuyên môn được các nhà khoa học sử dụng để miêu tả lượng calo được đốt cháy từ việc bạn di chuyển thay vì luyện tập. Dù bạn có luyện tập hay không, hãy chắc chắn rằng, việc “vận động phi thể dục” mỗi ngày của bạn luôn ở mức cao nhất. Hãy để ý tới những hoạt động sau: Lượng calo được đốt cháy trong mỗi hành động tuy nhỏ nhưng nếu thực hiện đều mỗi giờ, việc “vận động phi thể dục” của bạn trong ngày sẽ rất đáng kể. – Tự mình giặt quần áo = 26 kilo calo/ 15 phút – Di chuyển đồ đạc = 100 kilo calo/ 15 phút – Chơi đùa/ chạy bộ cùng trẻ nhỏ = 40 kilo calo/ 15 phút – Đi bộ trong khi xách đồ dưới 7 kg = 56 kilo calo/ 15 phút Hầu hết mọi người đều sẽ nhận thấy kết quả của việc giảm cân nếu tuân thủ ba nguyên tắc trên. Nói Cân điện tử 4 số lẻ một cách ngắn gọn, “châm ngôn” dành cho những người muốn lấy lại vóc dáng thon thả là: Ăn uống ít, vận động nhiều.


----------

